# Air Mouse



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

is there an air mouse app that works for the 4k stream like a air mouse toggle?

I tried installing version for Android TV OS but it didn't work. Any other suggestions?
I'm staying at a hotel and I have to sign to get onto their Wi-Fi network but page that comes up is a desktop version page that requires a mouse


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

this works - it has a trackpad and keyboard: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.tv.remote&hl=en_US


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

I tried that one but it didn't work for some reason


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

Did the app pair ok with your Tivo? Both phone and Tivo need to be on the same network/wifi.


----------

